# Sufix DNA for tournament casting?



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

There are a number of old threads (2004, 5, 6) that mention Sufix DNA, but no comments regarding its use in the field. I don't know of anyone using it although it is advertized as an easy casting line. I believe it's not so easy to find.

Has anyone tried it? And with what results?

Many thanks,
Brian


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't tried that one. I have used Suffix Tritanium in the past and it worked well but now I use Daiwa Tournament in .31mm and .28mm and just bought a spool of Sakuma Nite Crystal in .28mm from Tommy. I have heard that Sakuma Nite Crystal and Daiwa Tournament were the same line. Tommy really likes the Sakuma and I have had good luck with the Daiwa Tournament.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

they don't make Sufix DNA anymore, so any line you are going to get will be old and that's not good.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Daiwa Tournament? I've never tried it.. Maybe I should..


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Someone gave me a spool of DNA a few years ago. It is a copolymer line. I thought it cast good but certainly not better than the lines Curtis mentioned and not worth spending a lot of time searching for.
Bob


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

curtisb,

Ditto - I use Sufix Tri Plus in .33 and Sakuma in .28 with no complaints. Seems I'll keep on using them based on keezy's comment.

Cheers anyway,
Brian


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Daiwa Tournament? I've never tried it.. Maybe I should..


Km, I got it from Veals online. It is pricey thou especially with the exchange rate right now but is as the britts say is spot on at .31mm and .28mm in size and cast great. As I mentioned also Tommy really likes Sakuma and he sells it at a very good price compared to the 1/4lb spools of Daiwa. We need to all get together and buy it from him thou so he will start stocking it again.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

FishRung said:


> curtisb,
> 
> Ditto - I use Sufix Tri Plus in .33 and Sakuma in .28 with no complaints. Seems I'll keep on using them based on keezy's comment.
> 
> ...


Fish, the Tri was good but I like Daiwa Tournament better and it is dead on at .31mm in size(every little bit helps).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've been using Ultima Distance and LOVE it... it seems to tame the reel some...


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I've been using Ultima Distance and LOVE it... it seems to tame the reel some...


Tame the reel? mags,oil or smooth technique will do that. If your line slows your reel than you are loosing possible distance. I haven't tried Ultima myself so can't say what you mean about tame the reel. Now if a line is to stiff than it wont cast good. Daiwa Tournament is supple/limp for casting and has supper small diameter for capacity on your spool. It is the best I have found so far for long casting tournaments out of all the lines I have tried(and in 6 years of casting that has been alot of lines). Sakuma should be the same.


----------



## SCCoastal (Jan 25, 2009)

Sakuma seems to be the big line in the UK nowadays. From what I've read, it's got good performance and high consistency.

As far as Sufix lines go, Tritanium is a good casting line. I think that Niel Mackellow likes Tritanium, but that might just be for fishing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

By taming it I meant it seems to cause me less problems. In my opinion it's as good as any line i've used.. Zero Memory, and lays on the spool oh so nice.... Sakuma maybe nice (never used it) but i'm not going to spend the $$$$$ for it..


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> By taming it I meant it seems to cause me less problems. In my opinion it's as good as any line i've used.. Zero Memory, and lays on the spool oh so nice.... Sakuma maybe nice (never used it) but i'm not going to spend the $$$$$ for it..


I can relate to the $$$ in longcasting(lord and my wife knows I spent enough in 6 years), but if you spend the money on a Zziplex or Century rod a QTC or similiar frame, ceramic bearings, Benfield mag unit or something similiar to put on an already expensive ABU reel(read Mag Elite or Blue Yonder) or buy a reel already built just for casting(read big bucks) than why not spend the extra on a good quality line. The line is like a bullet in a rifle the better it flies the better it cast. You wont see target shooters using hunting bullets to compete. I use a different line for fishing than I do for casting. I want the best I can get for casting on the field. That's just me thou.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Way before I started casting guys were using Titeline, and set records... So until someone can prove to me that sakuma will make me cast further I'll stick with what I know.. BTW who said Ultima Dstance is cheap line..?


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

DNA is now called Pro-Mix. Pro-Mix is to Tritanium what Trilene XL is to Trilene XT. btw only the cheapest mono's are single polymer nylon (eagle claw, shakespeare, K-mart house brand etc.) Trilene has been co-polymer since it's inception, hence the name. drumbum


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Way before I started casting guys were using Titeline, and set records... So until someone can prove to me that sakuma will make me cast further I'll stick with what I know.. BTW who said Ultima Dstance is cheap line..?


KM, don't get me wrong, I didn't say it was cheap, not anywhere in my post(you were the one who said Sakuma was to much $$$$). It is that Sakuma is the line of choice at this time. And for the record all the old records were set with Stren Gold, because Stren use to sponsor all the older tournaments in the earlier days, and it was .35mm diameter not .33 or .32 or .31mm. If you like your line then fine, I was just making a suggestion based on what is the top distance lines out there now.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I may as well weigh in with my experience. I tried and liked the Sakuma ok, but it was a bit too soft (IMO). It's fine if you are close to dumping your spool on the cast, but if you get to much over run at the end of a cast, and have a lot of line left-- good luck picking it out (quickly) in time for the next round.

Price point can be important if you go thru a lot of line-- I just Talked to BPS about a large bulk spool (over 13,000 yds) of tight lines in .31mm.-- they thought I would be shocked when they said it would be $30 for the spool-- I smiled and said *ORDER* it. That same amount of Sakuma would cost what ?? I'm guessing several hundred dollars, but haven't bought in awhile.

Arguably the tight lines is a tad stiffer than most tournament lines-- but my distances haven't gone down-- and it's relatively easy to pick out a minor (professional  ) over run.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> they thought I would be shocked when they said it would be $30 for the spool--


13,000yds for 30

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> 13,000yds for 30
> 
> Robert


I kid you not--they sell the smaller spool-- a little under 1700 yds-- for $10, so IMO this is a major bargain-- these are the large bulk spools the store uses to fill customers reels-- you won't find them on the shelf.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't doubt you. That is an interesting thing to keep in the back of my mind.... I wonder if they sell the 60lb in a bulk spool. That would be a lot of practice shocker...LOL

Robert


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have heard Tight Line was made by Suffix(I could be wrong). I had some a couple years ago I used as shock line.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Nick Meyer of Breakaway likes Hi-seas Red Devil. I have used it in the past in .28mm and it also cast real well. The big problem is it is red which, I don't know why is hard to see against the grass. They used to make it in a yellow but I think it was .33mm. I had a spool of this too and it also cast well and it like Tight Line was pretty cheap. I can't find it anymore in the yellow just the red.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

curtisb said:


> Nick Meyer of Breakaway likes Hi-seas Red Devil. I have used it in the past in .28mm and it also cast real well. The big problem is it is red which, I don't know why is hard to see against the grass. They used to make it in a yellow but I think it was .33mm. I had a spool of this too and it also cast well and it like Tight Line was pretty cheap. I can't find it anymore in the yellow just the red.


I used to use Sufix Siege in that tangerine orange color-- it showed up pretty well on the spool-- but was also tough to see in the grass-- people kept tripping over it- so I quit using it. I think it was more translucent than most hi-viz lines. Might be the same thing with the red devil.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> I don't doubt you. That is an interesting thing to keep in the back of my mind.... I wonder if they sell the 60lb in a bulk spool. That would be a lot of practice shocker...LOL
> 
> Robert


THey can probably order whatever you want-- not sure I'd want a real large spool of shock leader-- the smaller 2 lb spools generally last me a couple of years-- I wouldn't want to use line older than that.

(For practice I mostly just use my clear fishing shock leader-- 50 lb. Sufix titanium.) 

My tournament shock leader is that Diamond Moimo in 50 lb high viz yellow-- it was expensive at $60 for a spool-- but like I said that will last me 2+ years.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

IN my personal opinion we spend too much time focusing on the little things that may add Feet. Instead of working on the big things that will add Yards.. For me working on my push\pull, stance, hand placement, etc,,, is more important than what type of line I'm using. This sport is like all the rest when it comes to Fads\trends etc... So I totally understand why we want the lastest and greatest.. My pockets are limited so I gotta spend wisely.. Do you know what child care cost nowadays!!!!! I could buy a fully built Ziplexx and Mag Elite every month for what we spend..LOL 




curtisb said:


> KM, don't get me wrong, I didn't say it was cheap, not anywhere in my post(you were the one who said Sakuma was to much $$$$). It is that Sakuma is the line of choice at this time. And for the record all the old records were set with Stren Gold, because Stren use to sponsor all the older tournaments in the earlier days, and it was .35mm diameter not .33 or .32 or .31mm. If you like your line then fine, I was just making a suggestion based on what is the top distance lines out there now.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That's a damn good price.. I'll have to oder some of that ASAP...




Surf Cat said:


> Well, I may as well weigh in with my experience. I tried and liked the Sakuma ok, but it was a bit too soft (IMO). It's fine if you are close to dumping your spool on the cast, but if you get to much over run at the end of a cast, and have a lot of line left-- good luck picking it out (quickly) in time for the next round.
> 
> Price point can be important if you go thru a lot of line-- I just Talked to BPS about a large bulk spool (over 13,000 yds) of tight lines in .31mm.-- they thought I would be shocked when they said it would be $30 for the spool-- I smiled and said *ORDER* it. That same amount of Sakuma would cost what ?? I'm guessing several hundred dollars, but haven't bought in awhile.
> 
> Arguably the tight lines is a tad stiffer than most tournament lines-- but my distances haven't gone down-- and it's relatively easy to pick out a minor (professional  ) over run.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Yep, Tritanium plus is the one I fish with and DT for casting.

Sufix has been bought by Shinano I believe. Luckiliy I squiraled away 20 spoolsfor a rainy day!!!

BB



SCCoastal said:


> Sakuma seems to be the big line in the UK nowadays. From what I've read, it's got good performance and high consistency.
> 
> As far as Sufix lines go, Tritanium is a good casting line. I think that Niel Mackellow likes Tritanium, but that might just be for fishing.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Sufix-Shimano - check out http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...nl/index/media_and_events0/sufix-shimano.html

Brian


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Shimano bought Power Pro*

Sent Shimano an email and got the followg reply.



"We have not purchased Suffix, we purchased power pro which is a separate braid line manufacturer."

Doug Northcott

Shimano American Corp.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, I got some Sakuma .28mm line from Tommy and for those who might have thought it was the same as Daiwa Tournament it isn't. They don't even look the same. They may perform the same but they definately are different.


----------

